
Ask HN: Is the HN front page rendering for mobile? - elamje
2 mobile browsers on my phone are showing the homepage desktop style. Anyone else?
======
hermanradtke
Another thread has already been opened:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20351571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20351571)

